# Zipwall



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I was wondering how many, if any of you guys use these? http://www.zipwall.com/ 
I use them for make shift spray rooms, containment, ceiling repairs and any other time they seem to make sense. I know a lot of guys just use staples and plastic but since I got turned onto these they really come in handy. They have zipper attachments so you can easily get in and out of the contained area. 

Next time I have them set up I will take some pics of them in use. I know many painters use them and it got me wondering if any of you do.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have used the zipwall many times. The zipwall system has proven to be a great system. The only thing that I don't like is the reusable zipper door system it is a pain in the butt and it seems like the plastic won't hold up to many uses of the zipper. Good tool to have on renovations or remodels.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the zipwall system....my customers love it. It shows that cleanliness and a respect for their property are important to me. Now if they could only bring the prices down- $15 bucks for a one time use zipper is ridiculous


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I was wondering how many, if any of you guys use these? http://www.zipwall.com/
> I use them for make shift spray rooms, containment, ceiling repairs and any other time they seem to make sense. I know a lot of guys just use staples and plastic but since I got turned onto these they really come in handy. They have zipper attachments so you can easily get in and out of the contained area.
> 
> Next time I have them set up I will take some pics of them in use. I know many painters use them and it got me wondering if any of you do.


Got them I use them all the time..they work best with the thin plastic..like the 3m autobody plastic


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What mill. poly do you use with It ? seen these before.... Could of used this last week.. It beats the hell out of tacking plastic around doorways . They always get torn by OTHERS walking through . :thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> What mill. poly do you use with It ? seen these before.... Could of used this last week.. It beats the hell out of tacking plastic around doorways . They always get torn by OTHERS walking through . :thumbsup:


Ill check polly mill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I use those when drywalling, they work, here's the one I want to get :yes: 



 go to the 1:29 mark.

here's a vid where they compare the different types, I own the 2nd type, the ratchet type, he's doing it all wrong in the vid. just pre determine the height , keep it in lock position, then work it like a deadman . but the one he is promoting is better though:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> What mill. poly do you use with It ? seen these before.... Could of used this last week.. It beats the hell out of tacking plastic around doorways . They always get torn by OTHERS walking through . :thumbsup:


We use 2 mil poly Moore, does that help you, do you know metric :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We use 2 mil poly Moore, does that help you, do you know metric :whistling2:


when it comes to plastic i do... thanks:blink:
other than that ,,, I'm lost


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You seem a bit sharp 2buck . Am I asking stupid questions ? Or is it your nap time







You got sheep jokes tonight ,,,, pace yourself..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> You seem a bit sharp 2buck . Am I asking stupid questions ? Or is it your nap time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bored as hell, truck didn't get fixed today, stuck at home with no transportation 

Maybe ill surf for sheep jokes:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Bored as hell, truck didn't get fixed today, stuck at home with no transportation
> 
> Maybe ill surf for sheep jokes:whistling2:


that sucks... been there . not fun.. FORDS..:furious:..!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

moore said:


> What mill. poly do you use with It ? seen these before.... Could of used this last week.. It beats the hell out of tacking plastic around doorways . They always get torn by OTHERS walking through . :thumbsup:


I use 2 mil down to .34 mil


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I use 2 mil down to .34 mil


 i prefer the thinner plastic...you can stretch it and make a tighter wall


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> i prefer the thinner plastic...you can stretch it and make a tighter wall


I use a lot of the .34 mil because of the weight when taping areas, even 1.2 can be heavy for taping. Plus the .34 comes in a 12x400'.
That is the sized I use the most of, went through two boxes in the last week and a half.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Bored as hell, truck didn't get fixed today, stuck at home with no transportation
> 
> Maybe ill surf for sheep jokes:whistling2:


Should of bought that van. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> that sucks... been there . not fun.. FORDS..:furious:..!!


Well Ford does stand for.

Fix
Or
Repair
Daily


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Found
On
Rubbish
Dump


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

we use these all the time from harbor freight!!!
they work great 


http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-1-support-cargo-bar-66172.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

drywallnflorida said:


> we use these all the time from harbor freight!!!
> they work great
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-1-support-cargo-bar-66172.html


$12.99
Is that the one made in china or America.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> that sucks... been there . not fun.. FORDS..:furious:..!!


Truck all fixed today, but now the tunnel cover broke:furious: may as well leave it off for the summer, sometimes they can be a pain in the arse.

And Cazna and kiwiman
First
On
Race
Day


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> $12.99
> Is that the one made in china or America.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBl7lqRCvP8&feature=related


F##K ALL that ! If an h/o can't deal with a little dust . throw a couple of skims over the skim coat ,,,, then paint! It can be done.. without sanding!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> F##K ALL that ! If an h/o can't deal with a little dust . throw a couple of skims over the skim coat ,,,, then paint! It can be done.. without sanding!


Look who's moody today:whistling2::jester:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> $12.99
> Is that the one made in china or America.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBl7lqRCvP8&feature=related


I don't care where its made, They keep my customers happy because when I leave and there is no mess left behind unlike the last time they had a drywaller working in their home and dusted their whole home!! 

If your not smart enuff to putt up a couple poles then your not even comptent enuff to be using any tools at all!

The poles are only there to hold the plastic up not raise the roof 6"! :thumbup:


----------

